# Hunter x Hunter vs One Piece



## Rica_Patin (Dec 28, 2012)

Commonly agreed by most hardcore manga readers with good taste to be the two best currently running battle shonen series (although Magi is getting up there as well). So between the two which do you think is the superior series and why?

Personally I think HxH is the best (and the best manga of all time) I mean the York Shin, and Chimera Ant arcs are two of the greatest arcs in manga history, and all of the rest of the arcs are top notch as well. Not to mention the complex Nen system which countless series since HxH's debut have aped and the depth and ongoing character development without time-skips of all characters, and absolutely amazing atmosphere and writing. I mean the only criticism anybody can give for HxH is that the art is sometimes subpar, but since that is all fixed for the tankobans it's an argument that hold no weight.

I mean One Piece is great, very funny, full of great characters and character interaction, and world building. But the arcs tend to all be hit or miss for most fans, which does mean there is an arc for everybody but also that there will be arcs you probably won't enjoy at all.

But yeah, share your thoughts in what will no doubt be an explosive thread.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 28, 2012)

Insect arc wiped any interest I had in HxH (though I'll probably reread it after it ends in 2030?..) so it's easy to choose OP over HxH for me.  And there are plenty of other shounens which I prefer to HxH even if you count only pre-insect stuff.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 28, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Insect arc wiped any interest I had in HxH (though I'll probably reread it after it ends in 2030?..) so it's easy to choose OP over HxH for me.  And there are plenty of other shounens which I prefer to HxH even if you count only pre-insect stuff.



1. The arc ended a long time ago, hell there is even another completed arc after it.
2. The Ant arc is the best in the series.


----------



## Impact (Dec 28, 2012)

HxH is not even ongoing(hiatus) so my answer is obvious even though HxH is good there are still other manga I choose over it.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 28, 2012)

York Shin is the best arc in any shounen.

For that alone I'll always prefer HxH to One Piece.


----------



## Markness (Dec 28, 2012)

I enjoy both series but I tend to like HxH more. I usually go for series that have a dark atmosphere to them since I grew up with things like that so I feel more at home with HxH than OP.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh this thread again

One Piece for me personally, both quality manga though. Why can't we leave it at that


----------



## KidTony (Dec 28, 2012)

One Piece is 1A, HxH is 1B


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 28, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Commonly agreed by most hardcore manga readers with good taste



I love Hunter X Hunter and One Piece but i really hate their obsessive fans and the way they believe to have better taste than anybody else.


----------



## Heretic (Dec 29, 2012)

Agreed ^ 

On topic, I think HxH is a more sophisticated work. Its battles require a deeper level of thought, and its unique atmosphere is enjoyable.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 29, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I love Hunter X Hunter and One Piece but i really hate their obsessive fans and the way they believe to have better taste than anybody else.



same here, that's my whole problem with nensense.

OP for me: Better art, more enjoyable story, epic moments ought out, no year long hitatus and a scribble chapters.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 29, 2012)

One Piece for me.

But this thread was not a good idea.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 29, 2012)

Imagine said:


> One Piece for me.
> 
> But this thread was not a good idea.



It really isn't.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 29, 2012)

to be fair I love HxH more than OP.
but OP is equally good as HxH, or maybe better at some part (have many foreshadowing well connected story etc and have more chapter lol).

OP has diligent Genius mangaka 
HxH has punk ass lazy Genius mangaka

you wanna continuity and frequent reading read OP
you wanna complexity, and complicated power mechanics read HxH

you wanna big boobs read OP
you wanna loli girl (boy) read HxH

Alluka is cuter, sexier, and more adorable than Shiraoshi, She is most likely to be a boy
while Shiraoshi is a Giant Crybaby Mermaid. (Giant is hot, Crybaby is cute, and mermaid is sexy).


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 29, 2012)

wibisana said:


> I
> Alluka is cuter, sexier, and more adorable than Shiraoshi, She is most likely to be a boy
> while Shiraoshi is a Giant Crybaby Mermaid. (Giant is hot, Crybaby is cute, and mermaid is sexy).



You have problems.

@ thread, I prefer one piece for its lighter tone but only just. Also although hxh and one piece are my favourite series too, making the implication that they are the objective best and those who think otherwise have bad taste is incredibly close minded. OP is clearly an idiot.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 29, 2012)

Plus Vagabond is better than both, when it comes out


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 29, 2012)

Not _this_ thread again.


----------



## Fujita (Dec 29, 2012)

wibisana said:


> Alluka is cuter, *sexier*, and more adorable than Shiraoshi, She is most likely to be a boy



I was agreeing with you up until this bit, which is just fucking creepy.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 29, 2012)

Danchou said:


> York Shin is the best arc in any shounen.
> 
> For that alone I'll always prefer HxH to One Piece.





Fujita said:


> I was agreeing with you up until this bit, which is just fucking creepy.



Two totally different series. Can't really be compared.

You want a series that's funny, good fights, lovable characters you'll go with One Piece.

If you want a series that makes you think, the arcs get your attention. I'll go with Hunter x Hunter.

However really One Piece will always be more popular, and will have more fans, because the mangaka works harder on it. While HxH couldn't give a damn.

I like One Piece more, but I also love HxH. 

However again, it has potential to be my top 5, but will it ever be? Nope.


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> *Commonly agreed by most hardcore manga readers with good taste to be the two best currently running battle shonen series* (although Magi is getting up there as well). So between the two which do you think is the superior series and why?



El O Fuckin El

Unless by shounen you mean Shounen Jump.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 29, 2012)

Tower of god is easily > than the two though.


And greed island arc was the best arc in hxh.


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 29, 2012)

I choose one piece because oda is at least putting up chapters and pleasing the fans. I have lost faith in yoshihiro,I just hate lazy fucks. 

But leaving hiatus aside,hunter x hunter just stomps one piece in everything. 

The points I like about one piece: 

-world building 
-characters
-art

Hunter x hunter has all of those(except art) and plus more. 
-world building 
-great characters
-complex fighting system
-great arcs and plots 


Hunter x hunter can kick so much ass if the author justs stops being lazy.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 29, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Tower of god is easily > than the two though.
> 
> 
> And greed island arc was the best arc in hxh.



Tower of God isn't a manga


----------



## Kaido (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh god this thread will NOT end well 
Anyway...
Main Character-HxH
Side Characters-OP
Villains-HxH
Plot-Equal
Action-Equal
Comedy-OP
Tear Jerkers-OP
Art-OP
Writing-HxH
World Building-OP
PS. I dislike both their tards AND their haters.


----------



## Xell (Dec 29, 2012)

Naruto    .


----------



## urca (Dec 29, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> El O Fuckin El
> 
> Unless by shounen you mean Shounen Jump.



If there are stuff that are better than HxH, please point out since that'd mean more entertainment for me :33.
Names please?:33


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 29, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> El O Fuckin El
> 
> Unless by shounen you mean Shounen Jump.



How about you name some buddy, because there are absolutely zero ongoing battle shonen better than HxH. I mean I personally would go as far as to say there is no piece of art in any medium in general better than HxH, but let's just stick with battle shonen for now. You made the ridiculous claim so back it up.


----------



## Scratchy (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah. This won't end well, at all.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 29, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> El O Fuckin El
> 
> Unless by shounen you mean Shounen Jump.



He's not wrong.

When it comes to ongoing series, these series take the cake. 

I happen to think other series are better, but granted there either A.) Not Shounen. or B.) Not ongoing.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 29, 2012)

Scratchy said:


> Yeah. This won't end well, at all.



As long as there is no flaming this could be fun. Everybody loves a heated yet respectful by NF standards fanbase war.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 29, 2012)

One of the only good things about HxH's hiatus is that once it does return, Togashi focuses mostly on the important issues and we don't have to wade our way through boring, repetitive, insignificant chapters.

While I do applaud Oda for not going on breaks very often, One Piece has too many of those latter chapters.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> As long as there is *no flaming *this could be fun. Everybody loves a heated yet respectful by NF standards fanbase war.


Not possible.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 29, 2012)

Danchou said:


> One of the only good things about HxH's hiatus is that once it does return, Togashi focuses mostly on the important issues and we don't have to wade our way through boring, repetitive, insignificant chapters.
> 
> While I do applaud Oda for not going on breaks very often, One Piece has too many of those latter chapters.



I have to agree. 

One Piece does have chapters that are basically repeats.

Punk Hazard, while a good arc, has repetitive system when it comes to the running from the gas.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Dec 29, 2012)

Hunter x Hunter is the better manga imo. Higher highs and better lows. 

The only complaint most people have with the series is the laziness of Togashi, the mangaka. But man is the stuff he writes so fucking interesting.


----------



## urca (Dec 29, 2012)

B Rabbit said:


> He's not wrong.
> 
> When it comes to ongoing series, these series take the cake.
> 
> I happen to think other series are better, but granted there either* A.) Not Shounen. or B.) Not ongoing.*



Provide names please :33


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 29, 2012)

urca said:


> Provide names please :33



I don't think any of these are better than HxH (maybe One Piece) but all of these are either seinen series, or already ended shonen. But yeah, here are a few.

Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, Berserk, Fullmetal Alchemist, Akira, Gash Bell, Shaman King (although the quality takes a bit of a dip in the middle), and Bokurano (Think Evangelion with younger kids but much better than Evangelion).


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 29, 2012)

urca said:


> Provide names please :33



Berserk
Jojo's Bizzare Adventure
Houshin Engi
Vagabond
Slam Dunk
Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> How about you name some buddy, because there are absolutely zero ongoing battle shonen better than HxH. I mean I personally would go as far as to say there is no piece of art in any medium in general better than HxH, but let's just stick with battle shonen for now. You made the ridiculous claim so back it up.



Tower of God nigguh

though tbf I have never read HxH, but I have one piece.


----------



## Scratchy (Dec 29, 2012)

That's exactly the answer I feared.


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 29, 2012)

Isn't dragon ball a shounen  that's your answer


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2012)

Scratchy said:


> That's exactly the answer I feared.



I personally like The Breaker more too. Thought tbf again, my tastes are into manhwa it seems, in the end.

So I should bring an argument saying that these works aren't lolbestever but something we have to deal with( don't mean this in a bad way) since most manga nowadays is shit ecchi. Oh Great is proving that atm.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 29, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Tower of God nigguh
> 
> though tbf I have never read HxH, but I have one piece.



1. Tower of God isn't a manga
2. Not to mention it's inspired by HxH
3. Read Hunter x Hunter damn it!



steveht93 said:


> Isn't dragon ball a shounen  that's your answer



No, Dragon Ball took a huge nosedive in quality once it became a sci-fi series.  Not to mention while it's still a good read it's full of countless plot-holes, retcons, and asspulls.


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Isn't dragon ball a shounen  that's your answer



Speaking of this. Feast your eyes nigguhs


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> 1. Tower of God isn't a manga
> 2. Not to mention it's inspired by HxH
> 3. Read Hunter x Hunter damn it!


1. I know and mentioned that
2.Proof?
3.No



> No, Dragon Ball took a huge nosedive in quality once it *became a sci-fi series*.  Not to mention while it's still a good read it's full of countless plot-holes, retcons, and asspulls.



When? And yes it is.


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 29, 2012)

By the way,saying that hunter x hunter is the best writing in any medium is stretching it a little,don't you think?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 29, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> 1. I know and mentioned that
> 2.Proof?
> 3.No
> 
> ...



If you'd read HxH you'd know. But it's really your loss for what is commonly agreed to be one of the best manga ever.



steveht93 said:


> By the way,saying that hunter x hunter is the best writing in any medium is stretching it a little,don't you think?



Nope. I mean lots of people agree that it's the best manga, so what's so odd about me thinking it's the greatest in any artistic medium?


----------



## 2Broken (Dec 29, 2012)

Potentially I think Hunter x Hunter could have been the best manga I ever took the time to bother with, but imo there are 2 major things that have hurt it.

1) The author wont consistently write the manga and he goes on long breaks. Although he may have good reasons for this as I haven't checked on it that much.

2) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The way Gon meet his father and the what they talked about after was a plot let down. I personally didn't need for it to be some kind of fantastic event, but I would have liked something to justify why Ging worked so hard to avoid his son, but maybe that will be something interesting for the future.




All in all it is still one of my favorite mangas and it can easily make up for its flaws. I would probably like it more than One Piece if it wasn't on break all the time. So for now i'm going to have to say One Piece since it has a awesome plot and I can continue almost every week.


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> If you'd read HxH you'd know. *But it's really your loss for what is commonly agreed to be one of the best manga ever*.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I mean lots of people agree that it's the best manga, so what's so odd about me thinking it's the greatest in any artistic medium?



It's ok, I still have The Breaker, ToG, and my DBZ mangas.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 29, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> It's ok, I still have The Breaker, ToG, and my DBZ mangas.



Whatever, as I said. It's your loss. Not to mention seeing the kind of series you read you'd probably really love HxH as well.


----------



## Fujita (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> 2. Not to mention it's inspired by HxH



lolwut

How exactly do you come to this conclusion? What is just that similar between the two... because I read both and I'm not really seeing it. 



Nensense said:


> Nope. I mean lots of people agree that it's the best manga, so what's so odd about me thinking it's the greatest in any artistic medium?



Somehow I feel like you're only considering visual/literary media, so I'll leave music out of this... but by this you are implying that Hunter x Hunter is better than _any_ work of literature out there... including...

- Shakespeare
- Goethe
- Proust
- Conrad
- Poe
- Hemingway
- Douglas Adams ()
- Terry Pratchett ( )
- their peers in other cultures, lest you think I'm not aware of my regrettable ignorance of literature from other cultures  

You're saying that it offers more insight on humanity, what it means to live and die, what it means to come together in societies, conflicts between and within people, than anything else in our literary history.

No.

Just no.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 29, 2012)

Fujita said:


> You're saying that it offers more insight on humanity, what it means to live and die, what it means to come together in societies, conflicts between and within people, than anything else in our literary history.



You read what I wrote didn't you?


----------



## teddy (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> If you'd read HxH you'd know.



There's this thing called elaboration you know.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 29, 2012)

? said:


> There's this thing called elaboration you know.



I don't like spoonfeeding you know.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2012)

I love both manga. that is all I have to say

Chimera Ant Arc
Water 7/Enies Lobby Arc..

wow


----------



## Fujita (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> I don't like spoonfeeding you know.



> Somebody asks for proof of ToG being inspired by HxH
> You say that they'd "just know" if they read HxH
> Get asked for proof again, one request from somebody who reads HxH (me)
> You say that you don't like spoonfeeding

Do you have something to say? Or should we just ignore your initial claim which currently has jack to back it up?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 29, 2012)

Fujita said:


> > Somebody asks for proof of ToG being inspired by HxH
> > You say that they'd "just know" if they read HxH
> > Get asked for proof again, one request from somebody who reads HxH (me)
> > You say that you don't like spoonfeeding
> ...



1. I don't like spoonfeeding
2. If you aren't capable of seeing connections between series then it isn't worth wasting my time trying to make you understand.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 29, 2012)

urca said:


> Provide names please :33



JJBA
Vagabond
Umineko
Shingeki no Kyojin (Of course, SnK is highly debatable to be Shounen or Seinen)



> what's so odd about me thinking it's the greatest in any artistic medium?



Cause it's not.



> I don't like spoonfeeding



More like you can't elaborate it.


----------



## teddy (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> I don't like spoonfeeding you know.



In that case I'll take the word of someone who's read both _(Fujita)_ in that there aren't enough similarities between the two to definitively say that ToG was inspired by HxH. The author himself never alludes to that being the case and if you lack the capacity to offer a basic comparison between the two then we can soundly conclude that the notion you've stated falls under the bs category.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 29, 2012)

? said:


> In that case I'll take the word of someone who's read both _(Fujita)_ in that there aren't enough similarities between the two to definitively say that ToG was inspired by HxH. The author himself never alludes to that being the case and if you lack the capacity to offer a basic comparison between the two then we can soundly conclude that the notion you've stated falls under the bs category.



Fucking stop because I am trying to restrain myself so that I don't get banned again. So how about you go ask that on /a/ as they constantly talk about the similarities between the two series, but oh wait! THEY DON'T LIKE SPOONFEEDING PEOPLE EITHER!


----------



## Scratchy (Dec 29, 2012)

a) Talk about ToG on /a/ is rare at best
b) You have serious problems.


----------



## Fujita (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> 1. I don't like spoonfeeding
> 2. If you aren't capable of seeing connections between series then it isn't worth wasting my time trying to make you understand.



1. There's a difference between spoonfeeding and not even supporting your claim
2. The moon is made of cheese and if you're aren't capable of realizing it then it isn't worth wasting my time trying to make you understand.

Welp, I just proved that our local celestial body is the result of a giant cosmic dairy.

You're just going to have to accept it.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Fucking stop because I am trying to restrain myself so that I don't get banned again. So how about you go ask that on /a/ as they constantly talk about the similarities between the two series, but oh wait! THEY DON'T LIKE SPOONFEEDING PEOPLE EITHER!


How about you just answer the question?


----------



## teddy (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Fucking stop because I am trying to restrain myself so that I don't get banned again. So how about you go ask that on /a/ as they constantly talk about the similarities between the two series, but oh wait! THEY DON'T LIKE SPOONFEEDING PEOPLE EITHER!





Scratchy said:


> a) Talk about ToG on /a/ is rare at best
> b) You have serious problems.



Which leads to my previous post...



? said:


> In that case I'll take the word of someone who's read both _(Fujita)_ in that there aren't enough similarities between the two to definitively say that ToG was inspired by HxH. The author himself never alludes to that being the case and if you lack the capacity to offer a basic comparison between the two then we can soundly conclude that the notion you've stated falls under the bs category.



And no I won't stop. You make a claim, be ready to back it up.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 29, 2012)

KLoWn said:


> How about you just answer the question?



Stay the fuck out of this KlOwN. Anyways I'm done with this and responding to you people who clearly aren't on the same level as me. I come from a very wealthy family due to my fathers corporate and political endeavors and therefore have been given a very privileged life which has made me intellectually and socially superior to the people who are attacking me who are clearly jealous of me. So yeah, I'm done responding to you people who are only trying to bait me because they are jealous of me.


----------



## Scratchy (Dec 29, 2012)

This is sooooooo getting screened


----------



## teddy (Dec 29, 2012)

ITT: Nensense can't back shit up

It's not like we're asking you to hold an orphanage at gunpoint, OP.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Stay the fuck out of this KlOwN. Anyways I'm done with this and responding to you people who clearly aren't on the same level as me. I come from a very wealthy family due to my fathers corporate and political endeavors and therefore have been give a very privileged life which has made me intellectually and socially superior to the people who are attacking me who are clearly jealous of me. So yeah, I'm done responding to you people who are only trying to bait me because they are jealous of me.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Stay the fuck out of this KlOwN. Anyways I'm done with this and responding to you people who clearly aren't on the same level as me. I come from a very wealthy family due to my fathers corporate and political endeavors and therefore have been given a very privileged life which has made me intellectually and socially superior to the people who are attacking me who are clearly jealous of me. So yeah, I'm done responding to you people who are only trying to bait me because they are jealous of me.



:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 29, 2012)

All I have to say to this
[YOUTUBE]xAkZaBgniPk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fujita (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Stay the fuck out of this KlOwN. Anyways I'm done with this and responding to you people who clearly aren't on the same level as me. I come from a very wealthy family due to my fathers corporate and political endeavors and therefore have been given a very privileged life which has made me intellectually and socially superior to the people who are attacking me who are clearly jealous of me. So yeah, I'm done responding to you people who are only trying to bait me because they are jealous of me.



> Claims intellectual superiority
> Can't answer a simple question
> Seems legit


----------



## Scratchy (Dec 29, 2012)

ITT: The most pretentious piece of shit I've seen in a very long time.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 29, 2012)

Is there anyone who didn't know how this thread would turn out?


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2012)

Fujita said:


> lolwut
> 
> How exactly do you come to this conclusion? What is just that similar between the two... because I read both and I'm not really seeing it.
> 
> ...


You forgot Tolkien and J.K Rowling you mother fucker

and lol at following /a/'s example. BTW they don't spoon feed because the pictures they post are what you use to search for the manga by using google.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 29, 2012)

This shit isn't closed yet, I am disapointed mods.

Lol nensense.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 29, 2012)

I like how this Nensense guy claims to be intellectually superior yet only reads action manga for kids.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Stay the fuck out of this KlOwN. Anyways I'm done with this and responding to you people who clearly aren't on the same level as me. I come from a very wealthy family due to my fathers corporate and political endeavors and therefore have been given a very privileged life which has made me intellectually and socially superior to the people who are attacking me who are clearly jealous of me. So yeah, I'm done responding to you people who are only trying to bait me because they are jealous of me.



4/10

too awkwardly phrased to be a convincing troll


----------



## Huntring (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Stay the fuck out of this KlOwN. Anyways I'm done with this and responding to you people who clearly aren't on the same level as me. I come from a very wealthy family due to my fathers corporate and political endeavors and therefore have been given a very privileged life which has made me intellectually and socially superior to the people who are attacking me who are clearly jealous of me. So yeah, I'm done responding to you people who are only trying to bait me because they are jealous of me.



I'll give you a 100/10 on the dumb cunt scale.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Stay the fuck out of this KlOwN. Anyways I'm done with this and responding to you people who clearly aren't on the same level as me. I come from a very wealthy family due to my fathers corporate and political endeavors and therefore have been given a very privileged life which has made me intellectually and socially superior to the people who are attacking me who are clearly jealous of me. So yeah, I'm done responding to you people who are only trying to bait me because they are jealous of me.



You are superior, you are whinning about you being right and superoir while you are not answering the question, you are just a whinny baby. So don't talk about you are sueperior to us. If you actually were you woulden't make a post this whinny, grow up or better yet nut up or shut up.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 29, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I like how this Nensense guy claims to be intellectually superior yet only reads action manga for kids.



I challenge and dare him to read and understand Umineko if he claims to be so intellectually superior.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 29, 2012)

How can you talk about good taste.

And not include bleach?


You almost had me fooled OP.


----------



## teddy (Dec 29, 2012)

ITT: lol at bragging about material wealth on an animu forum.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 29, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> How can you talk about good taste.
> 
> And not include bleach?
> 
> ...



Bleach taste like the finest wine

Lol 1 star thread.


----------



## teddy (Dec 29, 2012)

ITT: Don't try to troll if you're not good at it


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> 2. The Ant arc is the best in the series.



see, _that's_ more like it. short, straight to the point, and utterly ridiculous. why couldn't you keep this standard up?



Nensense said:


> How about you name some buddy, because there are absolutely zero ongoing battle shonen better than HxH. I mean I personally would go as far as to say there is no piece of art in any medium in general better than HxH, but let's just stick with battle shonen for now. You made the ridiculous claim so back it up.



this was actually not that bad, either, op, you were a whisker from rustling my jimmies. i especially liked the 'You made the ridiculous claim so back it up' addendum. good stuff



Nensense said:


> As long as there is no flaming this could be fun. Everybody loves a heated yet respectful by NF standards fanbase war.



but here you sound like you're anticipating the results of your trolling too much, which is a slight tip-off



Nensense said:


> If you'd read HxH you'd know. But it's really your loss for what is commonly agreed to be one of the best manga ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I mean lots of people agree that it's the best manga, so what's so odd about me thinking it's the greatest in any artistic medium?



now the decline starts, because you're repeating yourself and what was ridiculous, but could be accepted as the serious opinion of a moron, is now sounding unbelievably absurd through repetition



Nensense said:


> 1. I don't like spoonfeeding
> 2. If you aren't capable of seeing connections between series then it isn't worth wasting my time trying to make you understand.



this...is okay trolling on its own terms, but you need some virtuoso work to recreate the illusion that you're not kidding and _actually that dumb_, and this ain't it



Nensense said:


> Fucking stop because I am trying to restrain myself so that I don't get banned again. So how about you go ask that on /a/ as they constantly talk about the similarities between the two series, but oh wait! THEY DON'T LIKE SPOONFEEDING PEOPLE EITHER!



and this ain't it either. i'm sorry. your 'i'm rich and therefore sophisticated' attempt at a troll had good thinking behind it, but the execution was sorely lacking

you have failed to rustle my jimmies, op, better luck next time


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 29, 2012)

You guys are ridiculous if you think I'm trolling. Anyways, I'm done in this thread.
Also to the guy who mentioned Bleach being good?
EL OH FUCKING EL!


----------



## Xell (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense; forever proving trolling is a art. 

I don't use the term lightly either.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 29, 2012)

Seems like fluttershy was here cuss Nensense has ruslted jimmes


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> You guys are ridiculous if you think I'm trolling. Anyways, I'm done in this thread.
> Also to the guy who mentioned Bleach being good?
> *EL OH FUCKING EL!*



Did you just steal my shit? Shame on you.

Also, it's best that you have tried trolling us rather than have brain damage.


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2012)

Onto good videos


----------



## Scratchy (Dec 29, 2012)

-Stronger

This thread.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> You guys are ridiculous if you think I'm trolling. Anyways, I'm done in this thread.
> Also to the guy who mentioned Bleach being good?
> EL OH FUCKING EL!



Is that spanish for "How could I of forgotten?"

In which case I will forgive you.
To answer your question then.

The correct answer is Bleach.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> You guys are ridiculous if you think I'm trolling.


that's good, op. always maintain integrity. only when you successfully rustle jimmies is it advantageous to reveal your trolling intentions. this way, you can do it again, and do it better.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 29, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> Bleach taste like the finest wine
> 
> Lol 1 star thread.



It moves the soul swiftly like a hurricane yet is always gentle like a summer breeze.


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> It moves the soul swiftly like a hurricane yet is always gentle like a summer breeze.


----------



## teddy (Dec 29, 2012)

So where oh where is that staff member to clean up in aisle 3?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2012)

kayfabe for trolls, really


----------



## Reyes (Dec 29, 2012)

Just seeing that page makes me wet


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Stay the fuck out of this KlOwN. Anyways I'm done with this and responding to you people who clearly aren't on the same level as me. I come from a very wealthy family due to my fathers corporate and political endeavors and therefore have been given a very privileged life which has made me intellectually and socially superior to the people who are attacking me who are clearly jealous of me. So yeah, I'm done responding to you people who are only trying to bait me because they are jealous of me.



You really need to cool your head when you read stuff that irks you. Right now you sound like some crack baby.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 29, 2012)

Scratchy said:


> -Stronger
> 
> This thread.



Fack... Okay fine, I admit that I do exaggerate my behavior on this forum and on /a/ for personal amusement, hell anybody can see that as there is a clear difference from when I am actually discussing manga, and acting like a total autist. But unless somebody acts like an idiot then there is no way to keep a conversation going and keep it entertaining therefore I have to take that upon myself. I'm not completely a troll, I just exaggerate my behavior to a cartoonish degree. But then again, don't we all to a certain extent?

But again, I'm not always exaggerating my behavior, I do enjoy having normal discussions about manga on here, but it's too much fun not to just act crazy on occasion. I guess the game is up now though. Time for this be a boring forum for me now : /.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2012)

did you just break kayfabe after a failed performance, op?

you faithless friend


----------



## Treerone (Dec 29, 2012)

I prefer HxH but I think overall they're around the same tier.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 29, 2012)

Word of God.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> You guys are ridiculous if you think I'm trolling.



For your own good you better be trolling, because if you are being serious you may have some kind of mental retardation.


----------



## teddy (Dec 29, 2012)

2/10 sandwiches

You gave up too easily.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2012)

we have a code of conduct, op. we have honour. when we troll, we don't soften it with weak-willed lies like 'cartoonishly exaggerating my behaviour for entertainment' so we can cover up a bad performance. we take our lumps and look for the next jimmy. that's a true troll's honour.

you demean us all. 

perish.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 29, 2012)

? said:


> 2/10 sandwiches
> 
> You gave up too easily.



I got bored, and realized I'm digging myself too deep in a hole. I do like a few people here, and I do enjoy discussing manga and in this thread I crossed the line to where I can't just discuss manga with people normally, while maintaining the "CRAZY AUTIST" type posts. So I thought I'd just stop before I clearly lost and admit defeat. Anyways, I requested this thread be locked though. Hopefully they don't ban me for this lol, I do enjoy discussing manga here.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> I got bored, and realized I'm digging myself too deep in a hole. I do like a few people here, and I do enjoy discussing manga and in this thread I crossed the line to where I can't just discuss manga with people normally, while maintaining the "CRAZY AUTIST" type posts. So I thought I'd just stop before I clearly lost and admit defeat. Anyways, I requested this thread be locked though. Hopefully they don't ban me for this lol, I do enjoy discussing manga here.



i am sickened to the marrow by your lack of commitment.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2012)

what has this earned you, op? 

you were _building _something. your efforts today could've let you start the legend of nensense, the shit-for-brains HxHtard. he who would never spoon-feed. he of the absurd claims. he of the total lack of taste. he of the rich family that no-one gives a fuck about.

would you rather be known as a failed troll with the content of a kubo double-page spread and the resolve of a wet fart?

so be it, op. publish and be damned.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 29, 2012)

Lucaniel said:


> we have a code of conduct, op. we have honour. when we troll, we don't soften it with weak-willed lies like 'cartoonishly exaggerating my behaviour for entertainment' so we can cover up a bad performance. we take our lumps and look for the next jimmy. that's a true troll's honour.
> 
> you demean us all.
> 
> perish.



Kayfabe is serous shit. Vince will fire your ass if any of the little jimmies find out who you really are.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Stay the fuck out of this KlOwN. Anyways I'm done with this and responding to you people who clearly aren't on the same level as me. I come from a very wealthy family due to my fathers corporate and political endeavors and therefore have been given a very privileged life which has made me intellectually and socially superior to the people who are attacking me who are clearly jealous of me. So yeah, I'm done responding to you people who are only trying to bait me because they are jealous of me.



:rofl :rofl :rofl



Congratulations sir, you've just secured a late nomination for the funniest post of this year.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 29, 2012)

Lucaniel said:


> what has this earned you, op?
> 
> you were _building _something. your efforts today could've let you start the legend of nensense, the shit-for-brains HxHtard. he who would never spoon-feed. he of the absurd claims. he of the total lack of taste. he of the rich family that no-one gives a fuck about.
> 
> ...



You're right, I'm probably going to regret this in a few days but it doesn't matter any more. I'm done with this and I'd just like to discuss manga like a normal person. Now let's stop posting in this thread.


----------



## urca (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:
			
		

> Fack... Okay fine, I admit that I do exaggerate my behavior on this forum



You do exaggerate, I think you need to calm down because you do write some enjoyable posts (at least in my opinion) when you're not raging :33

As for the thread, I didn't really state my opinion yet:33.

I'd take HxH over OP any time of the day, Togashi can start a class to teach WSJ's mangakas how to write an arc from the start to the closure. Because in my opinion, The ant arc was the perfect arc if it wasn't for the hiatuses (Thankfully, I only had two hiatuses to suffer from :33).

Another thing is, Togashi knows how to establish a character, Just read Hisoka's conversation with Machi in chapter 55, I think that chapter was what established Hisoka as a major part of the story. Another big example is the chapter that's called 'About Jairo', we didn't see Jairo yet, and he still is going to be a big part of the story even when we have no idea what he really is and what he's going to do, but we still have some vague information about him and his determination.

I'd say Togashi's storywriting is probably the best of _the current generation_ (Naruto, Toriko, Bleach, One Piece, HxH). I won't talk about the ant arc, I'll just talk about it's ending, probably one of the best endings to an arc in my opinion.


----------



## teddy (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> I got bored, and realized I'm digging myself too deep in a hole. I do like a few people here, and I do enjoy discussing manga and in this thread I crossed the line to where I can't just discuss manga with people normally, while maintaining the "CRAZY AUTIST" type posts. So I thought I'd just stop before I clearly lost and admit defeat. Anyways, I requested this thread be locked though. Hopefully they don't ban me for this lol, I do enjoy discussing manga here.



You just need to brush up moar, follow through with luca's posts, and find another day to rustle jimmies.

You can do it, bro


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## KLoWn (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> You're right, I'm probably going to regret this in a few days but it doesn't matter any more. I'm done with this and I'd just like to discuss manga like a normal person. Now let's stop posting in this thread.


I'd suggest that you post your youtube video where you're trying to make anime voices, the soothing sound of your voice will surely bring peace to this thread


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 29, 2012)

KLoWn said:


> I'd suggest that you post your youtube video where you're trying to make anime voices, the soothing sound of your voice will surely bring peace to this thread



>Trying to make anime voices
That wasn't what that video was at all. I was just showing off my vocal range. I deleted most of my videos though, especially the troll ones.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2012)

mfw when thread didn't end on my last, perfect, macro


----------



## Danchou (Dec 29, 2012)

This got lame real quick.


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 29, 2012)

Well time to close this.


----------

